#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Έκθεση: Εάν χάσατε την Light & Building 2012, αυτό σας ενδιαφέρει...

## KNX Training

"Δεν πρόλαβα… δεν έβγαινε το πρόγραμμα… δεν αισθανόμουν ακόμη έτοιμος/η…." Καμία στεναχώρια! 
Κάντε μία μικρή βόλτα στην καινοτομία της φετινής έκθεσης, χέρι-χέρι με το ΚΝΧ και αρχίστε να ετοιμάζετε βαλίτσες για το 2014… 

Για να δείτε τα βίντεο της έκθεσης, κάντε κλικ εδώ

----------

